# Echolot im Kanu



## Broiler (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe nach langer Recherche und auch der Suche im Forum mich nun doch entschlossen, einen neuen Thread aufzumachen. 
Im Sommer will ich drei Wochen im schwedischen Dalsland verbringen. Das Kanu kommt mit und ich möchte auf den dalsländischen Seen (bis 80 Meter tief) gern ein Echolot einsetzen, um die Struktur des Gewässeruntergrundes, Wassertiefe... besser einschätzen zu können. Zielfisch ist vor allem der Hecht, aber auch Barsch... 
Eine hohe Fischerkennungsrate muß nicht sein. Also so kompakt wie möglich aber auch so gut wie nötig...;+
Bevor ich mir aber totalen Mist hole, wollte ich in die Runde fragen ob jemand mit Echolot im Kanu Erfahrungen hat und eventuell ein Modell empfehlen kann. Mir kommt es darauf an, möglichst kompakt zu sein, lange Akkulaufzeiten zu haben und nicht zu viel an- bzw- umbauen zu müssen. Kostenmäßig liegt die Grenze so bei 200 €.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen??|kopfkrat

Gruss Broiler#h


----------



## bertman (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Echolot im Kanu*

Hi Broiler, 

ich würde sagen probiere es mit dem Eagle Cuda 168 portable. Allerdings kannst du dir mit wenigen Handgriffen auch ein Echolot selber bauen, und  so einige Euros sparen!

Vielleicht bekommst du auch ein gebrauchtes, gutes Echolot in den Kleinanzeigen etc.
Das eigentliche Problem sollte sein, den Geber richtig zu besfestigen! Du kannst allerdings, wie mein Vater früher einen kleine Auslegerr aus Holz bauen, und den am Sitz befestigen, so dass du aussen am Boot eine Geberstange anbringen kannst! Das hat super funktioniert! Unter Umständen kannst du auch durch den Boden "orten"!
Meine Gebrauchsanleitung vom Echolot sagt dazu (Bootsmaterialien)  folgendes:
(Quelle: Lowrance Bedienungsanleitung X-91)

"DURCH DEN BOOTSBODEN ORTEN
Der Einbauort für den Geber auf der Innenseite des Rumpfes darf keine
Luftblasen im Laminat oder mehrere Laminatlagen aufweisen. Das
Ultraschallsignal kann nur solides Fiberglas durchdringen. Eine erfolgreiche Geberinstallation kann auch
auf Bootsrümpfen mit Ausschäumung oder Holzkern erfolgen, wenn diese/r im Bereich des Gebers herausgenommen
wird, so dass der Geber nur auf das äußere Laminat aufgebracht werden kann. Nochmals:
Das Echolotsignal darf nur durch *solides GFK gehen*. Luftblasen im Laminat oder zum Einbau verwendeten
Epoxi- oder Polyesterharz
können die Ultraschallsignale
bis zur Funktionsunfähigkeit
verringern."

Ich hoffe, damit ist dir erstmal geholfen,


Gruss Robert :vik:


----------



## raubangler (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Echolot im Kanu*

Ich habe mir für meinen Kanadier ein BottomLine-Gerät gekauft.
Kein Geber, kein Akku, keine Kabel - einfach mit der Klemme anschrauben und los geht es.

So sieht das Ding aus:
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewbottomline1200.html

Die Batterien sind im Griff und halten stundenlang.
Während der Fahrt ist der Wasserwiederstand allerdings sehr hoch. Ich klappe es dann immer hoch.

Und ein Gimmick hat das Ding auch noch.
Ein Sonarstrahl geht nach unten und einer zur Seite.
Da man das Ding drehen kann, kann man das Gebiet rundherum absuchen.
Ich weiss, alles Spielkram.
Aber lustig.

P.S.
Gab es bei Niemeyer als Auslaufmodell für 90€.


----------

